# I'll tip you in the app



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

So today on my lunch break, I took a guy from a location around the corner of my office to his hotel about 5 miles away. Pretty good trip, good conversation, etc... Got to the hotel, and he said he'd tip in the app. And he did.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

It does happen, though more not then often.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm right around 50% on people tipping me in the app that say they will tip me in the app. I actually track it because I wanted to know. I would have guessed less than 20%. I was wrong.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

I honestly don't pay attention to who does and doesn't tip. The ones that do, typically make up for those that don't.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Broken Arrow is funny because I was watching a show on nuclear weapons. They said when a plane crashes and they lose the nuke it's called a broken arrow.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Broken Arrow is funny because I was watching a show on nuclear weapons. They said when a plane crashes and they lose the nuke it's called a broken arrow.


Its a pretty good movie too.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I find it a little scary that it's common enough to have terminology. Damn, lost another one.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber has been caught stealing tips, using up front pricing as a work around. So when a rider says I'll tip you in the app, it gets a bit sketchy.


----------

